# Weekly competition 2012-37



## Mike Hughey (Sep 11, 2012)

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://odderen.dk/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, for now we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website. This is an experiment; if it works well, we hope to eventually go to full automation.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

I suspect there will be some issues as we roll this new approach out; please let me know if you have any problems or questions.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R U' R U' R F R2
*2. *R' U2 R' F' U F2 U' F'
*3. *F R U2 F' U' F2 R2 U
*4. *U' F U2 R U' R' F' U'
*5. *R F2 U' F' R U F' U R U

*3x3x3*
*1. *F2 R' U2 L2 B2 R' D2 B2 L D2 F2 U' F D R' U F' U2 L' D'
*2. *D2 B2 L2 D2 B2 U R2 D' F2 D B2 R U2 L2 B2 R B U' F R F'
*3. *F2 U2 F2 D L2 R2 D B2 F2 L2 U' L D2 B L2 F' D2 L' U R' F
*4. *D2 F R2 F2 L2 B U2 B F R' B R2 D' F2 D B L' F' U
*5. *U R2 U' F L U' D' F D2 L' F2 U B2 D R2 U' R2 B2 U2 D' L2

*4x4x4*
*1. *F2 D' F Uw2 B Rw2 D' R D Rw2 U' L' Rw R2 Fw2 Rw B' R Fw L' Rw' Uw Rw R F2 Uw Fw' D' B Fw' Rw2 B2 U Fw Uw' Fw2 F2 Rw F L'
*2. *L' Uw Fw Uw' Rw' B' Uw' U2 B Fw2 F' D' L2 D2 Rw' B' Rw' B R Fw2 Uw2 B' D Rw2 R2 Fw D L2 Fw2 F' Uw' L' F L' Uw' U F' Uw' Fw' L'
*3. *D' Uw' B2 F2 Rw Uw2 U2 Fw' R' Uw' Rw2 D' L F L Uw' B Fw2 L2 U2 Rw' R2 Fw2 R' D' U' R' U' Fw2 Rw2 D2 B2 Fw' F D2 Rw2 R2 B Fw R
*4. *D2 R B2 R Fw' F U2 L Fw2 Rw' R F U2 Fw' L' U2 Rw R' D Rw2 U' Rw' D Uw2 U' B2 L D' Fw2 Rw2 D2 Uw U L' Rw' B2 D2 Uw Fw U
*5. *Uw2 Fw2 R' B' Uw Rw' B2 Uw2 Rw F2 U' B Fw D L' Rw2 Uw2 F Uw' U2 R2 D2 Uw2 B Fw F' Uw B' Rw Fw2 R2 B U2 B2 Fw F2 Uw2 B2 Fw' Rw2

*5x5x5*
*1. *R2 Bw' Uw' R' U2 B Lw2 F2 Uw U2 R2 D' U2 L Rw2 Uw' U' Rw' B' Uw Rw R' Dw' Rw2 B2 Bw U Rw' R' Fw2 Dw2 Uw2 Fw' Rw Fw2 F Lw Rw U2 B' Fw' L2 U2 Rw2 D' L' Uw2 Bw2 Lw' Fw U2 Fw2 F Rw' U2 Bw2 F' Lw2 D' Rw
*2. *B Bw' R' B Bw2 Rw' U Lw U Rw2 Uw2 Lw' Rw Uw' B' D2 Bw2 D Fw Dw' Uw Bw D' Dw' Uw Fw2 Dw Rw2 R' U2 Lw' Bw' Fw' F L Bw2 D' Uw2 U2 Rw' R D Rw' Dw' L' Rw2 B' Fw' Dw U' Lw' B L Uw' R' Bw R2 B' Uw F2
*3. *F Rw' D U2 F D' U2 L Rw2 R F2 Rw2 U L' Lw2 Bw' Rw' U2 B F' Uw Lw Rw2 R Fw D' R' Dw2 R D' B Lw' Fw Lw' U2 Lw2 Bw R F Uw' Rw2 Bw2 D F2 R B' Lw2 Bw' D2 R2 F2 Lw2 Rw Bw Dw Lw Rw Uw2 Rw R2
*4. *D Fw' Uw2 Bw2 L Fw L2 Dw' U Fw' R2 D2 Lw' Fw2 L2 U2 B' Fw' L2 Rw' D2 Dw' L F' L' Uw' Rw' Fw Lw' B2 Bw2 U Bw2 L' R' U' F2 D U' F2 U' Bw2 R D' F Uw' B2 Lw Dw' Rw' R2 Dw' U' L D L' B' Bw2 Dw' B'
*5. *Bw2 F Uw2 Bw F2 R' B2 Lw' Bw R Dw' Uw2 Lw2 Bw2 L' Fw D R2 Fw F' Dw' Uw' U2 Bw2 L2 Dw Lw2 R F' U R' Dw2 Fw2 Rw' Bw' F' Lw' Rw' R' F2 Rw Bw' Dw' L' D2 Rw2 F' Dw' L' Lw Bw Lw2 Rw2 F D' Dw Rw2 Fw2 L2 Uw'

*6x6x6*
*1. *2U' U' 2R2 3U 2U' U' 3R' 2U U2 B' F' 3R B 2B2 3F' F' U2 3F 2F 3R' 2R' 2B D 2D 2L' 2U2 U2 B' 3F' 3U' L 2D2 F D2 2U2 2F' F' 2D2 2R 3U2 3R' 2D2 R 2D 3U U 2L2 F D' 2D2 B2 3U 3F' 2L 2U' F2 L 2L B2 2F 3R2 2F F' U' 2B' 3R' D' 2B2 R2 3U2
*2. *2F R' 2B 2D 2R2 2U2 2F2 D' B' 3U 2L 3R D2 B2 R F 2R' F2 R 3F2 D' 2U2 B 3F' 2F2 D2 2L2 R2 2U' L 3R R D2 2R 3F' F 2L R' 2U2 2B U2 3R 3F' L 2R2 R2 D 2U B R D2 2U' U2 2L 3F2 D 2L' 3F F L2 2F2 2L 2U 2F' 2D B2 D' 3F' L' 2B'
*3. *2L 2F 3R 2F2 2L2 3F F2 U2 2R D U' 2F' 3R' 2U 3F' 2U2 L2 B' 2R B' 3R' 3U2 2F 2D' 2B' U 2F' F' L' D U2 2B 3U' R F2 L' B2 2B F 2D2 3R D 2U 2F' 3U2 3R2 R 2U' U 2L2 2F 3U' F' 2L 2D' 3U 2L 2B2 2L' D' 2D U' 2L' 3R R2 2U' B' D2 B F
*4. *R D U 2R' R 2U' L 2L 3R' D B F2 D U' 2L' B2 2D U B 2B2 3R2 2U2 2R 2U2 3F2 3U2 R2 D' 3F' 2D2 U B' 2D' 2U2 2L 2F 2R' U' 2L 3R2 F 2L2 3U 2R2 F2 2U2 2L' R2 3F' L' 3U 3F2 D' 2R' B 2U B 2B 2F2 2L 2D' L 3F 2R2 2F' F' R 2B' 2U' F'
*5. *2U2 3F2 U 2B2 3R2 2U F' 2R' 2U2 F L' 2D2 2U' F2 D 2L2 B 2D2 L' 3R2 3U 2R' 3U2 U B2 2L' 3R F R' 3F' 2F' 2R' 2D B2 2B L D' 3U L D 3U' L2 2L B L F2 R' D 2F F 3R' 2R' 3U B 2B2 2F' L2 2L' R 3U2 U L2 2U2 2F' 2U' 2L2 B 3F' 2L 3U'

*7x7x7*
*1. *3F2 2U 2F' D' R2 2F L' 3L2 3D2 3B' 3F 3L' 2D' 3D' 3U U' 3R R2 2B 2L' 3R2 R 3B 2D2 3B 2U' 2F' D2 2L' R 2B' L B2 3B F2 3D2 U2 B 2B' U 3R' R' D2 3D' 2U2 2L2 B' U2 2R2 2D' 3R' 2F2 D2 2D 3U2 B F 2L 2U' L2 2L2 3L' 2R R2 3B 2R' B' 2F 3R 2D' 3D 3U2 2F 3D' 3B' F' 3U' 3L2 3D' 3L 2B 2D2 2L2 2F' L2 3B' 2F D U2 3F' 3R2 R' 3F D' 2D 2F' D' B 2B2 2L2
*2. *2F2 3D 3B' 2F F' 2D' 3R 3D' 3F' 3R' 3B' 2D 3D' 2U' 2B F2 2L' F D' 3D' 2R' 2D 2U2 2F2 2R 2D2 2F' 2U' 3B' 2D' 2R2 3F 3R2 B' 2B' 3L 2D' 3B2 F R2 D 3B D' 2F2 3R 3D' 2B' D2 2B' 2D2 R D 3F2 D 3D' 2U2 R' 3B F D' 2D' 2U2 U2 R B F 2U2 L' 3D' 3B' 3F L2 3U2 U 3F2 3D2 3B' 3F D2 3B' 2F F2 R' D2 2D2 L' 3R R' 3F 3D' 2U' U 3R2 R2 U' 2R' 2F2 3U2 U2 B
*3. *F 3L 2B2 2D 3U2 3R2 2R R 3U2 2F2 3D' L2 3L2 2B' L 2R' 2B' 2U2 L U2 3F2 F 3U2 2B 2L2 2D2 3B2 D2 B2 2R 2D 3L 3R B2 3B2 3F2 2F F' 2D' 3D2 U' B 2B 3L' D' 3L2 D' U2 2L 3U2 3B' 2U' 2B' U2 2R2 D2 2U 3B' F2 3L2 B F 3D2 F' 2U2 3F' F' 3U2 2U B 2F 2R' U2 3B' F' 2L2 3L 2D' B 2D' 3D' 2B2 2F2 F' 3D2 L2 D' 3F' 2F2 L 2R' 3F2 2F' 3D2 3U 2U' 3B' 2F 2R 2B2
*4. *3F2 2L2 3U2 B2 3F 3D 3L 3R' 2D L 2D' 2U' 3B' 2D2 2R R 3B2 3F F 2D2 U2 2L2 3R2 2R R 2U2 2R F2 3D' 3R 2B' D' 2D 2U 3B' 2F L' 2D2 3L' 2B2 D R 3D2 L2 F L 3D 3U2 U' 2L' 2F2 D' 3F' R2 U 2B D2 2F2 F2 2U' B 2F F' R' B2 2B' 2L 3L' R 2D 3R 2R' R2 3D2 L2 2B' 2F2 3D B2 2L' 3L 3F2 D 2B' 3B 3L2 F2 3L2 3B' 3F' 2R R' D B' 3F2 D' 2R' B 2B2 R
*5. *3F' 3L2 3D' L' 3R2 2R 2D' 3B' F2 3U 2B R2 3D2 3U L2 2L R2 3F' 2F2 2R 3B' L 2R B2 2L2 3R' 3D 2B2 3L' D2 3U2 3B' U F 2D2 2B2 3L' 2R2 2B' 3F2 F 3L2 D2 2U' R' 2D 3D2 3U 3L2 3B L2 B' 2B2 3B' U2 3R' 2D 3B' 3F' 2F' F' 2U2 B 2D' 3D R 2B2 L 2R 3F2 D' 2B2 F2 2L2 D' L 2L 2B 3D2 L2 3L2 F2 2D2 2U' U' L' 3L D2 3L' 3D2 U2 2R2 3B' 3U' 3L2 3U2 2U' U 2B' D'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U R' F2 U2 F' U F' U' F
*2. *R2 U' R F U' R2 F2 U R'
*3. *R2 U2 R F R' U' R2 U2 F'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *B L2 U2 F' D2 L2 U2 F D2 R F2 L' B' D L2 B' U F' L2 B
*2. *F' L2 D2 L2 D2 F R2 D2 U2 F R F2 R2 U' L' B' F U R' D2
*3. *F2 B2 R' L B D2 F2 R' D F D2 B' U2 R2 B2 L2 B' D2 F2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 L Uw2 U2 B' D Uw2 U F Uw Fw F' U2 Fw2 D' R D L Rw2 Uw' F Uw2 L' Fw' F' Rw' D Uw' R' Uw2 L' Fw2 L Fw F2 D' U' Rw R2 B2
*2. *U' F2 L U' R2 D R2 F D Fw L' Uw B2 Uw R' U' Fw2 F2 Rw2 B Rw R2 Fw2 F2 R' F' Rw D U' B L2 Rw' U2 R2 U2 R' Uw' Fw2 D2 Fw
*3. *Fw L2 Rw' R' Uw' U L D L2 Fw2 L2 Fw' D' Uw' B Fw2 L' Rw' Uw' Rw2 R2 F' Uw' F2 Uw2 B2 R2 D2 F2 L2 B' Fw2 Uw' U' Rw U L' B' Rw2 U

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Bw' Fw' F2 Uw2 L2 F2 R' D Dw' U Lw2 D' U2 Fw' L Rw' B' Bw2 Dw2 Rw' B2 F Dw' L D U2 Bw Fw' Lw' Dw Lw2 D' B' Fw2 Uw2 F Rw2 D2 B2 Bw2 Fw' F' Dw L' Fw Lw' Uw' Lw2 D Fw D U F' Lw' Rw2 R' F L R D
*2. *U2 Lw Fw' U L D Dw' U2 B Dw' Rw U L' Lw' Uw2 Fw2 Lw U2 R' B' L Lw D2 L' Bw' Fw2 F2 Lw' Fw U Rw' B Bw' D' U2 B2 D' Rw2 Bw Fw' Dw2 Uw' Bw' Uw' U2 B2 R' B2 Rw Bw2 Uw F' L' Fw F2 U2 F' L2 Lw B'
*3. *Bw' Fw2 F' Dw Uw' B Uw Lw2 Fw D Dw' Uw Fw2 Dw B Bw' L2 Dw' Uw B' Bw2 F Dw' Rw Bw D Lw Rw2 R' D' U2 F Rw2 R B' Bw2 Uw2 Bw' L Rw2 D Uw2 R U' B' Rw' Fw2 Rw Dw2 B Bw' Fw2 Lw Rw2 Dw2 B2 Fw' F Uw' Fw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *F 3U2 2U B 2B 2D2 2U L 2R2 B' 2F2 3R 2D 2U2 B2 3F 3U2 3F' 2L F2 3R 3U 2L' 2R R 2D' 2U U 2F2 2U' U2 R U 2F 3R2 2D 2U' 3F2 R' 2B2 2F' 2L R' 2D2 F2 U F' U2 2L2 D2 2F D' 3U2 U' 2F2 D' 2B L' 2R R 2U' B 2B 2U' 2L 2U U 2F 2R' 3U2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3L' 3D' B' 2U F' 2L2 F2 L 3B 2R' 2B' 3B' L2 3L2 3R B' D2 3U 2F' 3L' F2 2R' R' B' 2B2 3F2 U2 L 2L' 3U 2R2 B2 3F' 3D 3F' 2F' 3U2 B 3R2 B2 3D' 3R' B2 2F' 3D 3F2 2F' F2 3L 3D 3U2 2F R2 U2 L 2L' R D 2B2 3B 3D 2L R 3F 3R2 2D R2 B' 3B 3F' 2R F' D2 3D 3B 3F' 3L' 2B 2D' R 2D2 2R 3D' F2 2D' 3B2 L' 3R B2 D 3R 2U 3B' 2D2 3D 3U2 U 3B2 3F2 2F

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 B' L' D R' B2 D' L D2 F2 B2 R2 D2 B U2 F' R2 L2
*2. *R' F' L F2 U B' L U L' B U D' R2 U F2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U2 B2
*3. *U' F2 R2 F2 U2 L2 D L2 D B2 L2 B L B2 F' U B R' U F2 L
*4. *D B2 U2 F2 U' L2 F2 U' L2 D2 L2 R D L B2 F' R2 U' R' D L'
*5. *B2 R2 D2 L2 B D2 L2 B U2 L2 D' F' D R' F R' B2 D2 F2
*6. *U F2 U R2 D2 U' R2 F2 U' R2 U' F' U' R' B' D U2 R U B' R2
*7. *D B2 D U L2 D' B2 U' F2 R2 U L' B D2 B D2 U' B' L D'
*8. *B2 F2 D' U' B2 D' F2 U2 R2 B2 R2 F R' B2 R2 B2 D' L D R U'
*9. *R2 B D2 R2 B F D2 U2 R2 F' R B U2 L R2 D L B L2
*10. *L2 F2 D' L2 D F2 R2 U' R2 F' D2 U' F R' D' U' B' L' R2
*11. *U L2 D B2 U F2 R2 B2 D' L2 D' B' L D2 R' B' U F' D2 L'
*12. *B2 U2 R2 F L2 B R2 F' D2 R2 F U R2 D R F2 L U F2 D' R'
*13. *F2 R U2 F2 L R U2 L' U2 F2 L' U' F' R' D R' D' U' F' U R'
*14. *B' F' U2 R2 B' R2 F R2 U2 B' R F' U' B' R' U L D2 B D'
*15. *F2 L2 D' R2 D F2 U R2 U' R2 U F U2 R' B2 F2 L2 U' F2 D' F'
*16. *B' U' R2 B L' B U R D' F2 U2 F' L2 F R2 F D2 F' L2 D2
*17. *U2 L2 U2 B' F' D2 R2 B U2 L2 U2 R' B L B D B F2 U' L U2
*18. *R B2 U2 L' B2 L B2 R' D2 U2 R2 F L' R' U2 F D R2 U
*19. *U D F2 R' B' L U L' F D2 R' F2 R2 D2 F2 L' F2 U2 D2 L'
*20. *D L2 U L2 U2 B2 F2 R2 F2 U' L2 B' D F' D F' D2 R' D' U2
*21. *R' F2 D2 F' U B U F2 R' F2 U2 F' L2 F U2 L2 F2 D2 L2 F2
*22. *L2 B F2 U2 R2 D2 F' U2 F R2 B' U' F U' R2 D2 L' D B F2 U'
*23. *R2 B' U F2 D' L B' L D2 R L2 F2 B' U2 B2 R2 F' U2 L2 B' R2
*24. *D R2 F2 U L U2 L' B R' L' F2 B2 U2 B2 D2 R' U2 F2 R
*25. *B2 U' B2 L2 U' B2 U F2 R2 D L' D' R B' L F' U' B2 D B' R
*26. *U2 B' D' R2 L' D2 B R2 D2 B' D' F2 R2 B2 D2 F2 D' B2 D R2 B2
*27. *D2 L2 D2 B2 D2 B2 U2 R2 B L2 F R U' L' F D U' F' D2 R
*28. *R2 D2 R2 D2 U2 F' R2 U2 B2 R2 F' R D B2 U F L B D' L2 U2
*29. *L2 B2 D R2 D2 R2 U' F2 U F2 U' L F D B' R B2 R' U' L B
*30. *L2 F2 L2 R2 U2 L2 D' B2 F2 D2 U' L U' R F D' U' L' U L' D

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *F2 L2 D' F2 D2 L2 D' U' B R' F2 L' R' F D2 U R' D2 U
*2. *D' R2 U R2 B2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U' R2 F R U2 B' D' B' L D' B R2
*3. *B' U2 R2 F' L2 B2 R2 F U2 R2 D2 L B U F2 D L F U2 B2
*4. *L2 U2 F' U2 F' D2 F R2 F' D2 F' R D F' L2 B2 R' F L F' D2
*5. *F2 L2 U' B2 U2 R2 F2 U L2 U2 B2 F D B' F' R B2 R F2 D2 R

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *R D2 L D B' R B2 U' F' L' F2 D R2 L2 B2 L2 B2 D2 F2 D' F2
*2. *R2 D R2 B2 L' F B R D B L2 B2 U' F2 L2 D2 L2 U2 F2 R2
*3. *B D' F L2 D2 B2 R' U' F R' F2 R U2 D2 F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 B2
*4. *U2 L' U2 F2 L F2 L D2 R' U2 R D' F R F U2 R' B2 U' B U2
*5. *F2 L B2 D2 F2 L2 D2 L' B2 D2 R' D' U2 F L' D' R U R2 U L2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U2 F2 R2 F D2 B R2 B L2 U2 R' B F2 D L' B' D' F2 D2 F'
*2. *U F2 B D' L' U D F2 L U L2 F2 U' F2 D2 L2 B2 U2 F2 U2
*3. *L' B' R' F R L' U D2 L B R2 D F2 R2 U' R2 F2 B2 U' L2 D
*4. *U F2 D2 L2 B2 L2 R2 U' F2 U' B2 L' R2 D2 F' L' B' R F D2 F
*5. *D2 R2 F2 D' L2 U' L2 U2 B2 F2 U' F' D R' U B' L F' L2 R2 F'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *F2 D2 B' R2 U2 B' L2 F D2 L2 U2 R B' U' L' B2 U2 B L B2 L2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U2 R2 F' R' U' F R
*3. *F2 D2 L2 R U2 B2 L F2 R' U2 F2 D B' R' U' R' F U B U R2
*4. *U' L2 Rw' R2 B U2 L2 U2 L' Rw' R B' D' Uw L' U R' U2 B R2 B Rw2 F Rw Uw2 L2 U B2 Fw2 L D' B2 Fw U2 F D2 B' U2 B2 Fw2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F' U2 F' R2 U2 F U' R F2
*3. *U2 B2 U2 R2 D2 L2 B2 U2 F U2 F L' U F2 R F D2 L B' L2
*4. *Uw' R2 B2 D R' D B2 U Rw2 B2 Fw2 U2 Fw' F R D B L2 Rw' Uw' B R U B2 L2 Rw R' Uw' U2 B2 L' U' L B2 Uw' U2 Fw' L2 Fw' F
*5. *L2 Lw' Rw U2 R' U2 Fw2 F' Uw Fw2 Uw2 L2 R' D Uw L' Lw B2 Fw2 Uw2 L2 Rw Bw Fw' U' L2 B' Bw Lw2 Rw F2 Lw' Rw' D' R Uw' Rw' D B2 R2 Fw2 L B F' Rw' Dw2 Uw' U' Fw' D2 U' L2 Rw' D2 B2 L' D Dw2 Rw2 Uw

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-2,d=-2 / dUdU u=-4,d=0 / ddUU u=-2,d=5 / UdUd u=2,d=4 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=2 / dddd
*2. *UUdd u=-5,d=-3 / dUdU u=5,d=1 / ddUU u=5,d=2 / UdUd u=4,d=4 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=2 / UddU
*3. *UUdd u=6,d=6 / dUdU u=-1,d=1 / ddUU u=1,d=-2 / UdUd u=-3,d=0 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=-5 / UUUU
*4. *UUdd u=4,d=3 / dUdU u=3,d=0 / ddUU u=-3,d=1 / UdUd u=3,d=-2 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=5 / ddUU
*5. *UUdd u=-3,d=1 / dUdU u=1,d=2 / ddUU u=0,d=4 / UdUd u=3,d=2 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=-3 / UddU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*2. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*3. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U' R U B' U R B U' l' b
*2. *L B U' R B' R B' l' r' b' u
*3. *R' U L' B' U R' U' R' l' b' u
*4. *L' R B' R L B R' r' b u'
*5. *B' U' R' U B' R' B' U' l b' u

*Square-1*
*1. *(0, -4) / (-3, -3) / (4, 1) / (2, -1) / (4, 1) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (6, 4) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, -4) / (0, 3) / (-2, 0) / (0, 2)
*2. *(1, 6) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (1, -2) / (3, 0) / (2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (-4, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, 4) /
*3. *(4, 0) / (-4, -1) / (1, 4) / (2, -1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, 4) / (-1, 5) / (6, 4) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (0, 2) / (0, -3)
*4. *(1, 3) / (0, -3) / (5, -1) / (1, 4) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (3, 0) / (-3, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-2, 3) / (4, 0) / (4, 0)
*5. *(0, -1) / (1, -5) / (0, 3) / (-1, 2) / (-5, 1) / (-4, -4) / (-2, 1) / (-1, -4) / (0, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, 0) / (-1, 4) / (0, 6)

*Skewb*
*1. *D U' D' R' D' R L R U'
*2. *U R U' R' L D' U' R'
*3. *U' D' L D' R' L' D
*4. *L U' R L R' U' L
*5. *L D' L' D U R' L D' R'


----------



## hemang sarkar (Sep 11, 2012)

3x3 :

31.6, (28) , 30.8, (34.1), 30.9

average : 31.2


----------



## Sakoleg (Sep 11, 2012)

*2x2x2: 17.50 
*14.53, (22.61), 20.27, 17.69, (14.40)
*3x3x3: 28.46*
(24.82), 26.67, 28.53, 30.19, (31.35)
*4x4x4: 1:50.84*
1:50.44, 1:48.21, 1:53.86, (1:31.82), (2:19.64)
*5x5x5: 3:21.10*
(3:06.48), 3:20.94, 3:20.64, 3:21.72, (3:43.44)
*2x2x2 Blindfolded: 59.38*
1:01.68, 59.38, 1:18.74
*3x3x3 Blindfolded: 2:12.20*
2:32.32, DNF, 2:12.20
*3x3x3 One Handed: 45.90*
43.04, (38.95), 41.99, 52.67, (53.11)
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 2:20.85*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 6:43.35*
*MegaMinx: 3:48.22*
3:43.32, 4:02.04, 3:39.29, (4:53.64), (3:33.50)
*Square-1: 1:18.23*
1:16.37, 1:13.02, 1:25.31, (57.64), (1:28.42)


----------



## FaLoL (Sep 11, 2012)

*2x2x2*: 5.85, (8.06), 6.17, (2.95), 5.68 = *5.90*
*3x3x3*: 19.98, 18.81, (16.91), 21.36, (21.89) = *20.05*
*4x4x4*: (1:13.31), 1:28.44, 1:25.08, 1:21.17, (1:36.27) = *1:24.90*
*5x5x5*: 3:08.35, 3:01.14, (2:39.78), 2:42.76, (3:09.00) = *2:57.42*
*6x6x6*: 5:34.88, (6:02.86), 5:14.51, 5:38.27, (4:54.47) = *5:29.22*
*7x7x7*: 8:38.38, 8:30.52, (9:03.76), 8:49.68, (7:56.01) = *8:39.53*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*: *2:04.08*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*: *4:40.48*
*Magic*: (3.64), (2.89), 3.13, 3.22, 3.06 = *3.14*
*Master Magic*: 10.00, 9.11, (8.00), (10.61), 9.51 = *9.54*
*Megaminx*: (3:36.95), 2:47.55, (2:44.91), 2:50.81, 3:01.76 = *2:53.16*
*Pyraminx*: (11.79), 15.07, 15.19, (16.59), 11.98 = *14.08*
*3x3x3 One Handed*: 50.27, 42.45, (52.07), (37.65), 43.21 = *45.31*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: *60*
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*: DNF, 1:28.71, 1:00.57 = *1:00.57*
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF*
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: *1/2 in 18:23.14*
Two Edges


----------



## awesomecuber150 (Sep 11, 2012)

*3x3: 17.09* 19.06, 17.99, 14.97, 16.16, 17.13
*5x5: 2:50.73* 2:43.99, 2:49.20, 3:00.11, 2:59.00, 2:39.63


----------



## Czery (Sep 11, 2012)

*2x2*: (14.47), 4.95, 8.11, (3.69), 5.46 = *6.17* 
*3x3*: 14.76, (13.98), (17.75), 14.57,17.14 = *15.49* 
*4x4:* 1:12.64, 1:23.17, (1:27.42),1:09.54, (1:01.91) = *1:15.12* 
*5X5*:
*3BLD*: 8:33.82[5:25.78], 8:13.12[4:26.57], DNS = *8:13.12*
*Prya*: (7.99), (13.16), 11.80, 9.67, 9.27 = *10.25 *
*Sq 1*: (45.88), 21.28, 18.38, (17.23),21.47 = *20.38*


----------



## emolover (Sep 13, 2012)

*2x2: 3.45
*3.39, 2.82, 4.16, 1.69, 4.16*
5x5: 1:39.62*
1:50.14, 1:42.47, 1:34.62, 1:34.89, 1:41.51
OH: 21.37
(15.97), (23.65), 18.62, 22.69, 22.81


----------



## siva.shanmukh (Sep 13, 2012)

4x4x4 blindfolded
13 Sep, 2012 11:09:46 AM - 12:30:42 PM

Mean: 23:32.09
Average: 23:26.93
Best time: 23:07.25
Median: 23:26.93
Worst time: 24:02.10
Standard deviation: 22.69

1. *24:02.10* U2 L Uw2 U2 B' D Uw2 U F Uw Fw F' U2 Fw2 D' R D L Rw2 Uw' F Uw2 L' Fw' F' Rw' D Uw' R' Uw2 L' Fw2 L Fw F2 D' U' Rw R2 B2
2. *23:26.93* U' F2 L U' R2 D R2 F D Fw L' Uw B2 Uw R' U' Fw2 F2 Rw2 B Rw R2 Fw2 F2 R' F' Rw D U' B L2 Rw' U2 R2 U2 R' Uw' Fw2 D2 Fw
3. *23:07.25* Fw L2 Rw' R' Uw' U L D L2 Fw2 L2 Fw' D' Uw' B Fw2 L' Rw' Uw' Rw2 R2 F' Uw' F2 Uw2 B2 R2 D2 F2 L2 B' Fw2 Uw' U' Rw U L' B' Rw2 U


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 15, 2012)

3x3: (8.97), (10.99), 10.43, 10.80, 9.03 = *10.09*
3x3 OH: (12.16), 15.93, 16.71, (16.99), 15.09 = *15.91*


----------



## shubhayankabir (Sep 15, 2012)

2x2: 4.90, 4.83, 4.58, (3.02), (5.97) = 4.77
3x3: (18.01), 22.35, (22.44), 18.86, 21.77 = 20.99
3x3OH: (41.74), (55.02), 51.11, 50.85, 47.83 = 49.93
4x4: (2:04.60), 2:03.22, 2:00.36, (1:49.79), 1:53.78 = 1:59.12
5x5: (4:10.24), 3:44.15, 3:42.35, 3:40.04, (3:34.43) = 3:42.18
234Relay: 2:14.12 
2345Relay: 7:09.90
3x3BLD: (7:24.88[3:36.29]), DNF(5:37.48)[3:04.06], (DNF(6:04.05)[3:07.82]) = 7:24.88


----------



## userman (Sep 15, 2012)

3x3: 32.15, (30.61), (37.37), 30.82, 33.66


----------



## Zaterlord (Sep 16, 2012)

*3x3x3*: (22.45), 24.79, 26.46, (26.88), 23.84 = 25.03


----------



## calebcole203 (Sep 18, 2012)

3x3: 32.61, 34.51, 36.01, 33.67, 29.92 = 33.60
3x3 WF: 4:26.02, 3:02.07, 3:46.61, 2:49.86, 4:36.20 = 3:44.90
FMC: 41 HTM


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 18, 2012)

Multi: 6/6 = 6 in 29:17 (18:50).

I don't have any more cubes here. And no 6x6 and no 7x7.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 18, 2012)

Results, congratulations to yoinneroid, Mike and mycube

*2x2x2*(30)

 2.64 CuberMan
 2.94 mycube
 3.02 yoinneroid
 3.46 emolover
 3.75 Maxelino
 3.96 ilie
 4.10 riley
 4.32 brandbest1
 4.42 Andri Maulana
 4.51 mrpotatoman14
 4.77 zaki
 4.77 shubhayankabir
 4.78 Lapinsavant
 4.79 Ranzha V. Emodrach
 4.93 PandaCuber
 5.03 FinnGamer
 5.10 pwnAge
 5.17 BlueDevil
 5.37 Alcuber
 5.52 AndersB
 5.56 jla
 5.70 Hendry cahyadi
 5.90 FaLoL
 6.16 Mike Hughey
 6.17 Czery
 7.52 Kenneth Svendson
 8.71 ickathu
 9.93 Mikel
 10.19 scylla
 17.50 Sakoleg
*3x3x3 *(37)

 10.09 antoineccantin
 11.03 CuberMan
 11.10 yoinneroid
 11.66 cubeflip
 11.77 Hendry cahyadi
 13.05 mycube
 13.20 Ranzha V. Emodrach
 13.41 pwnAge
 13.42 riley
 13.46 Lapinsavant
 13.48 Andri Maulana
 14.66 zaki
 14.94 Czery
 15.05 jla
 15.59 BlueDevil
 15.72 mrpotatoman14
 16.24 AndersB
 17.09 awesomecuber150
 17.24 FinnGamer
 17.56 PandaCuber
 17.83 scylla
 17.99 Mikel
 18.89 Kenneth Svendson
 18.90 brandbest1
 19.23 thatkid
 20.05 FaLoL
 20.31 Mike Hughey
 20.99 shubhayankabir
 22.73 aznanimedude
 23.37 Alcuber
 24.38 arcio1
 25.03 Zaterlord
 26.57 ickathu
 28.46 Sakoleg
 31.10 hemang sarkar
 32.21 userman
 33.60 calebcole203
*4x4x4*(23)

 38.39 yoinneroid
 48.13 Hendry cahyadi
 48.35 zaki
 55.17 mycube
 55.67 rock1313
 57.56 Andri Maulana
 1:07.19 riley
 1:07.22 Maxelino
 1:08.30 AndersB
 1:08.56 Lapinsavant
 1:14.01 pwnAge
 1:16.98 Czery
 1:19.84 FinnGamer
 1:23.86 BlueDevil
 1:24.90 FaLoL
 1:31.95 Mikel
 1:32.41 Mike Hughey
 1:35.23 Kenneth Svendson
 1:50.84 Sakoleg
 1:59.12 shubhayankabir
 2:02.80 Alcuber
 2:42.81 MatsBergsten
 3:08.27 scylla
*5x5x5*(21)

 1:23.52 yoinneroid
 1:29.29 zaki
 1:39.62 emolover
 1:45.08 rock1313
 1:47.86 mycube
 1:50.78 riley
 1:50.92 Andri Maulana
 1:50.93 AustinReed
 2:03.69 Lapinsavant
 2:13.50 Mike Hughey
 2:15.70 AndersB
 2:36.67 FinnGamer
 2:50.73 awesomecuber150
 2:57.42 FaLoL
 3:01.01 Mikel
 3:04.69 Kenneth Svendson
 3:21.10 Sakoleg
 3:42.18 shubhayankabir
 3:52.29 MichaelErskine
 5:39.93 MatsBergsten
 DNF Hendry cahyadi
*6x6x6*(7)

 3:06.44 zaki
 3:18.20 mycube
 3:40.38 AustinReed
 4:41.94 Mike Hughey
 5:29.22 FaLoL
 5:53.86 FinnGamer
 DNF Mikel
*7x7x7*(6)

 4:51.75 mycube
 6:04.20 AustinReed
 7:10.17 Mike Hughey
 8:39.53 FaLoL
 8:47.72 FinnGamer
 DNF zaki
*3x3 one handed*(26)

 15.91 antoineccantin
 16.50 yoinneroid
 19.12 CuberMan
 20.00 Hendry cahyadi
 20.73 cubeflip
 21.37 emolover
 21.69 pwnAge
 24.06 AustinReed
 25.23 mycube
 26.18 Lapinsavant
 26.35 AndersB
 26.80 jla
 28.08 Andri Maulana
 28.52 riley
 30.50 mrpotatoman14
 34.70 Mikel
 39.59 Kenneth Svendson
 43.63 Mike Hughey
 44.82 arcio1
 45.31 FaLoL
 45.90 Sakoleg
 49.13 Alcuber
 49.93 shubhayankabir
 53.20 FinnGamer
 57.49 ickathu
 DNF scylla
*3x3 with feet*(6)

 1:00.08 Andri Maulana
 1:18.09 Kenneth Svendson
 2:03.81 Mike Hughey
 2:10.73 yoinneroid
 3:23.07 Mikel
 3:44.90 calebcole203
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(14)

 13.31 AustinReed
 19.04 Mike Hughey
 23.40 Andri Maulana
 25.09 riley
 38.02 MatsBergsten
 39.88 mycube
 40.28 Mikel
 40.56 CuberMan
 43.51 BlueDevil
 54.00 AndersB
 59.38 Sakoleg
 1:00.57 FaLoL
 1:17.19 Lapinsavant
 DNF yoinneroid
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(15)

 1:13.98 Mike Hughey
 1:14.78 yoinneroid
 1:17.60 riley
 1:19.80 Andri Maulana
 1:45.59 MatsBergsten
 1:45.87 Ranzha V. Emodrach
 2:02.65 AustinReed
 2:12.20 Sakoleg
 2:14.40 okayama
 2:44.00 mycube
 2:57.88 Mikel
 3:42.28 scylla
 8:13.12 Czery
 DNF BlueDevil
 DNF FaLoL
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(7)

 5:47.64 Mike Hughey
 6:36.51 MatsBergsten
13:03.53 okayama
13:36.20 yoinneroid
18:02.39 AustinReed
23:07.25 siva.shanmukh
 DNF rock1313
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(4)

11:47.50 MatsBergsten
13:17.74 Mike Hughey
29:19.65 okayama
 DNF yoinneroid
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)

29:49.52 Mike Hughey
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF Mike Hughey
*3x3 Multi blind*(7)

6/6 (29:17)  MatsBergsten
6/7 (60:00)  okayama
6/8 (25:17)  Mike Hughey
3/3 (10:54)  Andri Maulana
1/2 ( 3:07)  mycube
1/2 ( 5:37)  yoinneroid
1/2 (18:23)  FaLoL
*3x3 Match the scramble*(3)

 1:15.26 Mike Hughey
 2:20.58 BlueDevil
 DNF Andri Maulana
*2-3-4 Relay*(17)

 55.58 yoinneroid
 1:14.94 Andri Maulana
 1:17.53 zaki
 1:19.27 mycube
 1:27.98 Maxelino
 1:28.22 AndersB
 1:28.93 Lapinsavant
 1:38.72 FinnGamer
 1:46.76 mrpotatoman14
 1:47.15 Kenneth Svendson
 1:54.77 BlueDevil
 1:59.27 Mikel
 2:04.08 FaLoL
 2:09.98 Mike Hughey
 2:14.12 shubhayankabir
 2:20.85 Sakoleg
 2:59.27 Alcuber
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(11)

 2:38.73 yoinneroid
 2:49.72 zaki
 3:10.08 mycube
 3:24.88 Andri Maulana
 3:31.83 Lapinsavant
 4:30.00 mrpotatoman14
 4:38.05 FinnGamer
 4:40.48 FaLoL
 4:48.17 Mike Hughey
 6:43.35 Sakoleg
 7:09.90 shubhayankabir
*Magic*(8)

 0.94 Andri Maulana
 1.12 Mikel
 1.45 BlueDevil
 1.54 riley
 1.67 AndersB
 2.01 Alcuber
 2.03 Mike Hughey
 3.14 FaLoL
*Master Magic*(7)

 2.59 Andri Maulana
 3.16 jla
 3.69 Mike Hughey
 3.74 BlueDevil
 3.81 Mikel
 6.45 Alcuber
 9.54 FaLoL
*Skewb*(3)

 6.22 Ranzha V. Emodrach
 19.72 Alcuber
 1:10.53 Mike Hughey
*Clock*(7)

 12.27 yoinneroid
 13.52 Perff
 16.73 jla
 17.33 Mike Hughey
 18.01 Mikel
 18.99 BlueDevil
 52.44 Alcuber
*Pyraminx*(16)

 5.00 Maxelino
 6.35 yoinneroid
 6.62 BlueDevil
 6.94 Lapinsavant
 7.31 Alcuber
 7.95 Andri Maulana
 8.20 zaki
 9.05 mrpotatoman14
 11.46 mycube
 11.78 riley
 12.02 jla
 12.18 Ranzha V. Emodrach
 12.94 AndersB
 13.93 Mike Hughey
 14.08 FaLoL
 17.65 Mikel
*Megaminx*(9)

 1:10.72 Divineskulls
 1:54.12 yoinneroid
 2:07.43 AustinReed
 2:21.97 mycube
 2:31.07 AndersB
 2:53.37 FaLoL
 2:53.47 Mike Hughey
 3:48.22 Sakoleg
 4:54.56 ickathu
*Square-1*(7)

 20.01 Czery
 33.16 yoinneroid
 40.90 BlueDevil
 43.13 jla
 43.86 Mike Hughey
 59.67 Andri Maulana
 1:18.23 Sakoleg
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(9)

24 okayama
26 guusrs
27 Andri Maulana
28 mycube
39 Mike Hughey
41 calebcole203
42 Ranzha V. Emodrach
48 BlueDevil
60 FaLoL

*Contest results*

291 yoinneroid
275 Mike Hughey
256 mycube
256 Andri Maulana
164 riley
164 zaki
151 Lapinsavant
142 FaLoL
134 AndersB
133 BlueDevil
125 Mikel
117 AustinReed
113 FinnGamer
109 CuberMan
106 Hendry cahyadi
95 mrpotatoman14
92 Ranzha V. Emodrach
90 MatsBergsten
90 pwnAge
88 jla
81 Maxelino
79 Sakoleg
79 Kenneth Svendson
78 emolover
77 okayama
71 Czery
71 Alcuber
70 antoineccantin
69 shubhayankabir
63 cubeflip
47 rock1313
43 scylla
42 brandbest1
39 PandaCuber
37 awesomecuber150
27 ilie
25 ickathu
23 calebcole203
22 arcio1
18 guusrs
16 thatkid
13 Divineskulls
12 aznanimedude
9 siva.shanmukh
9 Zaterlord
8 Perff
8 MichaelErskine
6 hemang sarkar
5 userman


----------

